# a little turkey tip



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DONT WALK THROUGH SOMEONES SET UP.... BACK OUT GO SOMEWERE ELSE....... AND DONT SET UP CLOSE TO EATHER ....

and dont run in the woods with an crow or owl call at 10:00 and start calling 

just a tip ..so you and i can have a great hunt thank you


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

tttttttttt


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tip man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I like running around the woods at 8 am with nothing but a peacock call. They come in like you are pulling em on a string


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't be hunting around my place and you won't have any worries, about a 4 wheeler running the trails to get some things done

Public is public....that's why I quit hunting for so many years....the things and people you have to deal with


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I like running around the woods at 8 am with nothing but a peacock call. They come in like you are pulling em on a string


you will be sitting on the other side of the hill with john


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> Don't be hunting around my place and you won't have any worries, about a 4 wheeler running the trails to get some things done
> 
> Public is public....that's why I quit hunting for so many years....the things and people you have to deal with


i do not hunt public land ever to many dumb ppl out there


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> you will be sitting on the other side of the hill with john


Hahahaha yeah right!!! Only if he dresses like a turkey and acts like one too. Besides he prolly pokes his head out the blind during turkey season just like waterfowl!!!! "JOHN!!!SHUT YOUR LID!!!!!!!!!" Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Hahahaha yeah right!!! Only if he dresses like a turkey and acts like one too. Besides he prolly pokes his head out the blind during turkey season just like waterfowl!!!! "JOHN!!!SHUT YOUR LID!!!!!!!!!" Hahahahahaha!!!


no he points at them out the blind


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

That doesn't surprise me


----------

